# Newbie to cavies! Would love some advice.



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello!

I have kept rabbits and I have 2 kittens, but I have never had guinea pigs before but have enquired into getting a pair of Lunkarya Cavies and I was hoping to get some advice!

I keep my rabbit indoors, and I have a large spare indoor rabbit cage. Will the cavies be okay kept in reasonably close proximity to the rabbit (but obviously not together, nor let out for exercise together)

Is it correct to feed them on fruit and veg, hay, and a cavie pellet food? Any recommendations on pellet?

Also, I have not heard back from the breeder yet, but are they usually rehomed in same sex pairs, or in mixed? Either way is it a good idea to get them neutered as soon as possible?

I am sure I will think of more questions but that is it for now!

Martha xx


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

They will be fine kept in close proximity to the rabbit. My guinea pigs live in hutches inside my rabbits shed which she has free range of. You are right in thinking they should not be kept together or exercised together. Mine are fed on Pets at Home pellets and seem to do fine on it. Another pellet food I used to use was Burgess Excel. Lots of hay, fresh grass or readigrass and vegetables, limited fruit. You should only get same sex pairs. Females are nearly always ok together but males can fight once they get to about 3 months due to hormones kicking in. This can be overcome but sometimes they just will not live together and end up having to be seperated. If you are keeping a same sex pair they do not need to be neutered. If you are thinking of getting one female and one male please bear in mind the male is capable of mating at 3 weeks old and the female is capable of conceiving very soon after so they would have to be kept seperate until the male was ready to be neutered at about 4/5 months old.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They should be fine kept close together as long as they never directly meet.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats! Guinea pigs are fab pets to have! Yeah you want to make sure you get the same sex ideally or if getting a mixed pair keep seperate until the male is neutered then keep seperate for another 6 weeks then should be fine to put together.

Two girls will live together happily same as two boys will - as long as the cage for them is big enough and they each have their own little space to mark as theirs.

Pellets are best - slightly more expensive but way better than any mixed variety!

Lots and lots of vitamin c rich veg - mine love cucumber! Keep fruit just as treats as cavies can get a little porky with too many sugary treats :

Fresh hay available all day and night (keeps their teeth worn down nicely)

Fresh water available all day too (may sound silly but some people do forget!)

If your getting long haired ones remember they will need grooming every day!

Also if you can get them a little run for playing out in the garden on nice days all the better :001_smile:

And one last thing - the rabbit should be fine with them but keep an eye on the kitties as two little cavies look like nice bit sized treats to them :tongue_smilie:

Also a few little checks you'll want to do before buying them:-

Check the eyes are nice and bright and not gungey at all, check the coats are nice and healthy, ears should be clean (yes they should have bold bits behind their ears - this is to stop them from overheating) and check their teeth are nice and straight and white and the top ones should just come over the bottom ones x

Almost forgot - dont forget you'll also need to clip their claws about every 6 weeks - there are videos online to show you or you can ask your vet for a quick tutorial x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow what a funny looking breed. I would start off with a piggy that needs a little less maintenance. Your rabbits might find the squeaking a little irritating, some piggies squeak all day and some just at feeding time. Many rescue centres have lovley piggies


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am definitely going to check in on some rescue centres. My bunnys were from rescue and I do like to rescue whenever I can! Knowing me I'll end up with another bunny 

Thank you for all the advice. I am having to rehome a rabbit at the moment so I am not looking to adopt any more animals until I am sure he is okay in his new home in case he needs to come back.

Thank you for the advice on sex as well. I think I will go with two girls after having terrible trouble with my two neutered boy bunnies  I couldnt face having to rehome another animal due to fighting.

My cats are surprisingly good with the rabbits but I would keep them away from any baby guineas, as the rabbits have their own room. The cats are actually, weirdly, from the same breeder (if i went with the lunks) but I wouldnt trust my fat kitten with anything that looks edible 

Nicky10: When you say directly meet, what do you mean? They would most likely be able to see each other in the current set up I have, but wouldnt have physical contact.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am definitely going to check in on some rescue centres. My bunnys were from rescue and I do like to rescue whenever I can! Knowing me I'll end up with another bunny
> 
> Thank you for all the advice. I am having to rehome a rabbit at the moment so I am not looking to adopt any more animals until I am sure he is okay in his new home in case he needs to come back.
> 
> ...


i think nicky ment any contact at all, as rabbits naturally carry the bordatella bacteria that is deadly to guinea pigs


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for that. I definitely have a lot to learn, only having had rabbits and cats before. Knowing me I will end up taking on another rescue bunny, just I know of some Lunks needing rehoming due to being found with one huge giant matt that some people I know are currently fostering.

I would have about a billion pets if given half the chance... must not look at rehome sites...


----------

